# Labour market changes for Thailand



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Read this article in today's newspaper, thought good news for potential expats, but (1) is only 'proposed', and (2) appears to apply to 'foreigners' from the other ASEAN countries only

ASEAN Member States: Brunei Darussalam, Cambodia, Indonesia, Lao PDR, Malaysia, Myanmar, Philippines, Singapore, Thailand, Viet Nam

Refer also to thread: Restricted occupations for foreigners in Thailand


*ASEAN COMMUNITY
Ministry opens job market, social security to foreigners*
20/01/2012 
*
The Labour Ministry is freeing up the labour market to allow more foreigners to work here, in line with the regional free market which comes into effect in three years.*

Singhadet Chu-amnat, director of the ministry's Bureau of Coordination for International Cooperation, said the changes were in line with the free labour market which would come into effect when the Asean Economic Community (AEC) emerges in 2015.

He said free movement of workers in the region will begin with eight professions, including doctors, nurses, engineers and other skilled workers.

The ministry will propose amendments to five laws to make it easier for foreigners to work here.

The 2008 Alien Work Act will be changed to allow foreigners to take 147 job titles. The law, which gives Thais sole right to work in more than 39 jobs, including hairdressing, wood carving, gem cutting and as tour guides, will be amended to allow foreigners to compete for the same jobs.

The 2002 Labour Skill Development Act will also change so skill development services cover foreign workers.

The 1975 Labour Relations Act and the 2000 State Enterprise Labour Relations Act will be amended to provide foreign workers with welfare and labour rights, such as the right to form their own unions.

Finally, the 1990 Social Security Act will be amended to expand social security services to cover foreign workers.

Mr Singhadet urged Thais to improve their skills to compete with their foreign counterparts. He said Southeast Asian countries need workers in the information technology and automotive fields.

He encouraged Thais to learn English and the languages of other Southeast Asian nations. Mr Singhadet will propose the formation of an Asean labour division under his bureau to prepare Thais for free movement of labour under the AEC.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

I would add another disclaimer just so no-one gets too excited ... similar announcements have been floated in the past. The last time about 3-4 years ago I think. Actually, on reflection, that proposal was about what businesses foreigners could run (rather than what jobs they could take).

On that occasion they went as far as to commission a couple of studies to examine feasibility (at least that was what was announced) but nothing happened. I recently tried to find out what happened to those studies (one was done by a Thai uni) but couldn't find anyone who could answer that. Black hole stuff. 

I imagine there's not a whole lot of support for such reforms amongst the general population, and these 'proposals' are mainly just floated for the benefit of an overseas audience ... so that it can be said that Thailand is moving towards meeting its obligations under various treaties, etc


----------

